# The NKJV



## bookslover (Aug 23, 2014)

Is the NKJV still being published? I know Thomas Nelson has supported it since it first came out in 1982, but my impression is (I could be wrong) that the NKJV is surprisingly hard to find (not counting Amazon, I suppose). I don't remember seeing it in Christian bookstores all that frequently recently.

Is Thomas Nelson still publishing it? Or has it fallen by the wayside?

Update: On the other hand, I just discovered that the NKJV is currently the 3rd best-selling translation in the country (per the CBA's monthly list). So, what gives?


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 23, 2014)

It is certainly in print and readily available, although quality editions (i.e. black letter, quality cover) are pricey and aren't likely to be found in stores. 

Evidently you just went to bookstores that don't stock many of them or else somehow overlooked it. A lot of study Bibles are published in the NKJV. 

I've found that some independent bookstores stock a lot of ESV editions and some don't. With independent stores, the mainstays are KJV and NIV and you'll find some variation otherwise. With the exception of Lifeway, (perhaps because of its popularity among preachers) I don't see many copies of the NASB on the shelves anymore.


----------



## jambo (Aug 23, 2014)

There are certainly plenty of editions of the NKJV on the shelves of Christian book shops over here.


----------



## KMK (Aug 23, 2014)

What is a 'bookstore'?


----------



## Edward (Aug 23, 2014)

Our church bookstore only stocks the ESV since that is what we use as the pew Bible and is the standard version used at the church.

Out of curiosity, I clicked one the PCA denominational bookstore, and my most charitable reaction is that they have a shocking lack of discernment.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 23, 2014)

Holmans has them. http://bhpublishggroup.com I checked christianbook.com All of the NKJV Bibles they carry are published by Holman. No NKJV Pulpit Bible available from christianbook.com
When I checked Holman's website I found a wide selection including a super giant print Bible that might be suitable for a pulpit/lectern Bible.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 23, 2014)

Individual stores tend to stock what sells in their location, so perhaps the NKJV is not very popular in California. Here in the southern US, the NKJV is readily available, albeit in generally poor quality bindings.


----------



## kodos (Aug 23, 2014)

Pretty readily available here in Texas. It's what we use at church.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 23, 2014)

in my opinion, your best bet if you are committed to the translation is the Schuyler NKJV Single Column in black, brown, red, or blue goatskin. It is reputed to be as good or better as a R.L. Allan binding. The Schuyler NKJV features:

Cantara Goatskin in Black, Brown, Red, or Imperial Blue with full leather lining.
The SCHUYLER Bible will be edge lined & will be hand stitched around its perimeter.
4 Ribbon Markers (alternating Navy Blue and Silver)
Trim size (Paper size - not with binding) of 6.50" x 9.25"
Font 10.5-Bold
Thickness: 34 mm (1.34")
Margin Size - .78” - 9mm Yapp
Art Gilt Edges (Blue under silver)
Smyth-Sewn Binding
Schuyler Cross Blind Embossment on cover
Inside Typeface and format (PDF)
Printed and Bound in the Netherlands by Jongbloed
Paper Weight: 32 grams per square meter

You can obtain these GORGEOUS Bibles from Schuyler NKJV : EvangelicalBible.com


----------



## KSon (Aug 23, 2014)

Hang on...they're coming out with the Schuyler Quentel in 2015. It's in ESV and NAS currently. This is the one I'm waiting for, though ponying up the $220 will be painful.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 23, 2014)

yeutter said:


> Holmans has them. http://bhpublishggroup.com I checked christianbook.com All of the NKJV Bibles they carry are published by Holman. No NKJV Pulpit Bible available from christianbook.com
> When I checked Holman's website I found a wide selection including a super giant print Bible that might be suitable for a pulpit/lectern Bible.



CBD (christianbook.com) probably stocks every edition currently in print. If not, its close to it. They have the ones published by Nelson too.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 23, 2014)

Heh, forget CBD. Get them from CBD Reformed: http://cbdreformed.christianbook.com/ 

Sorry, I could not resist.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 23, 2014)

Next year Ligonier will be coming out with an update to the Reformed Study Bible in the NKJV and ESV, too.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 23, 2014)

What I really want is a plaintext file version of the NKJV for my own research purposes.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 23, 2014)

DMcFadden said:


> View attachment 3991
> in my opinion, your best bet if you are committed to the translation is the Schuyler NKJV Single Column in black, brown, red, or blue goatskin. It is reputed to be as good or better as a R.L. Allan binding. The Schuyler NKJV features:
> 
> Cantara Goatskin in Black, Brown, Red, or Imperial Blue with full leather lining.
> ...



The other one I had in mind was the Cambridge Clarion. If I decide to give the NKJV another shot, I might break down and get a Clarion or else wait for the Quentel. (I'm sure the Clarion will be cheaper). I had the Schuyler. I agree that it is gorgeous. But my personal preference for an "all around" Bible is for a somewhat smaller one so long as the print is readable. The Schuyler is approximately the same size as a MacArthur Study Bible or Thompson Chain Reference and is perhaps only slightly more light weight. 

It is too bad that the NKJV Schuyler doesn't have line matching throughout, which causes some ghosting (or what many call "bleed-through") in the Psalms, etc. But it is a reprinting (and significant enlargement) of the Nelson NKJV Single Column, and that's what they had to work with. 

Here's a good video review of the Schuyler NKJV, 2nd printing. I agree with him on pretty much everything. It was interesting to see the changes from the 1st printing that I had to the 2nd. I passed my copy along for basically the same reason he gave for returning his. Since I tend to hold books and Bibles in my hand more than reading from a desk or table, the Schyuler is too unwieldy in my opinion. Additionally, I didn't like the fact that this text block does not contain all of the usual NKJV marginal notes. But if someone doesn't mind having a large Bible and is looking for a nice text edition, it is a fine choice. 

[video=youtube;obuQTOyFbgs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obuQTOyFbgs[/video]


----------



## KSon (Aug 23, 2014)

The Clarion is nice, but the "just under" 9-point type is a bit hard on these eyes. I think the Quentel is 11-point. The good thing about both (and what has kept me away from Allan) is that it is black-letter throughout.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 23, 2014)

Another update: from the CBA's lists, it turns out that the best-selling Bible in the country right now is the KJV, believe it or not. (This is 2014, right?) 

And, at the other end of the scale, the NASB continues its slide into oblivion: of the CBA's top 10 Bible translations, the NASB ranks at #9 in terms of sales by dollar amounts, and it ranks dead last (#10 out of 10) in terms of the actual number of units sold. I think if the NASB were to go out of print, few would miss it.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 23, 2014)

bookslover said:


> Another update: from the CBA's lists, it turns out that the best-selling Bible in the country right now is the KJV, believe it or not. (This is 2014, right?)
> 
> And, at the other end of the scale, the NASB continues its slide into oblivion: of the CBA's top 10 Bible translations, the NASB ranks at #9 in terms of sales by dollar amounts, and it ranks dead last (#10 out of 10) in terms of the actual number of units sold. I think if the NASB were to go out of print, few would miss it.



Some would miss the NASB for sure. Those who have stuck with it until now tend to be very attached to it and tend to be "serious" Bible readers. A lot of the people who buy premium Bibles from Allan, Schuyler and Cambridge are NASB readers. Some have gone back to the NASB after deciding that the ESV isn't all that it is cracked up to be. I doubt we'll see it go out of print unless Lockman were to go belly up. But most preachers that I know who use it are 50+ and some like to use what their preacher uses. Given current trends I agree that it is not going to be a serious consideration for many Bible buyers in the coming years. 

Those CBA rankings tend to be somewhat fluid. That being said, if the NIV has been out of the top spot 10 times in the past 10 years I'd be surprised. Occasionally you'll see another version jump up in retail sales due to the release of a cheap outreach edition. And from what I understand they only reflect sales at certain retailers. I've never been able to confirm that online sales have any bearing whatsoever on those rankings. Based on their description, I think it is retail sales only.

I'd be interested to know where the sales of the liberal Common English Bible are coming from even if some are buying it not realizing its background. (I've seen it in Walmart, but I don't think they are a member of the CBA.) I wonder if bulk sales could somehow be a factor. If "mainline" church members and those of a similar mindset were that much of a factor in buying Bibles, the RSV and NRSV would have sold better. 

Something else to factor in is that many people now use computers and mobile devices to read the Bible. I know a missionary who didn't own a physical copy of the KJV until he bought one because he was going to speak at a church that only uses that version.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 23, 2014)

KSon said:


> The Clarion is nice, but the "just under" 9-point type is a bit hard on these eyes. I think the Quentel is 11-point. The good thing about both (and what has kept me away from Allan) is that it is black-letter throughout.



I'm thinking I can probably deal with it since it has line matching and relatively bold type, unlike the Pitt Minion. I've looked at some Clarions in retail stores (although not NKJV) and they seemed pretty readable to me. 

Red letter is likewise a deal breaker with me.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 24, 2014)

Pilgrim said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > Another update: from the CBA's lists, it turns out that the best-selling Bible in the country right now is the KJV, believe it or not. (This is 2014, right?)
> ...



According to the list, the NIV is #1 in dollar sales and #2 in units sold. The CEB is #7 in dollar sales and #6 in units sold.

I aim to please!


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 24, 2014)

Yes, it is eye opening. I agree that it is difficult to understand where the liberal CEB sales are coming from among Bible buyers. The continued vigor of the NIV also surprises me as does the fact that the ESV never seems to rise above #4. I have always had a bit of a soft spot for the HCSB but have resigned myself to the fact that it does not seem to be going anywhere.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 24, 2014)

Pilgrim said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > Another update: from the CBA's lists, it turns out that the best-selling Bible in the country right now is the KJV, believe it or not. (This is 2014, right?)
> ...




This anecdotal, but in my experience in the PC(USA) the kinds of members who were active _bible readers_ (notice I didn't say members) nearly 95% of them used the KJV.


----------



## JimmyH (Aug 24, 2014)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> This anecdotal, but in my experience in the PC(USA) the kinds of members who were active _bible readers_ (notice I didn't say members) nearly 95% of them used the KJV.


 Must be the elect .......


----------



## KMK (Aug 24, 2014)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Something else to factor in is that many people now use computers and mobile devices to read the Bible. I know a missionary who didn't own a physical copy of the KJV until he bought one because he was going to speak at a church that only uses that version.



I rarely use a book Bible anymore. I gravitate toward the KJV on my Kindle because of its light weight and adjustable text type. I often preach from my Kindle as well. I wonder how that skews the sales numbers.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 26, 2014)

DMcFadden said:


> View attachment 3992
> 
> Yes, it is eye opening. I agree that it is difficult to understand where the liberal CEB sales are coming from among Bible buyers. The continued vigor of the NIV also surprises me as does the fact that the ESV never seems to rise above #4. I have always had a bit of a soft spot for the HCSB but have resigned myself to the fact that it does not seem to be going anywhere.



The ESV has been #3 a few times in recent months. My prediction is that it will eventually surpass the NKJV. (I don't know too many younger folks, especially pastors, who use the NKJV. I know some who have gone straight from the KJV to the ESV whereas in the past it would have been the NKJV. your mileage may vary) I also suspect the NKJV numbers are enhanced by the large number of Study Bibles that are printed in that version. 

Some are coming around to the HCSB. I have started reading it more in the past few months and I like some things about it. I know that the lack of reference tools for it (and an apparent lack of interest from Holman in remedying this) have caused some pastors to basically mark it off their list as a "main" Bible. As Dr. Duguid, who is on the translation committee, has noted here previously, there is already a 3rd revision of the HCSB in the works. (I don't know what the expected date on that is.) At least for me, it is difficult to commit to a version when the text is in flux to that extent.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 26, 2014)

There is a nice Hebrew and Greek concordance for the HCSB available for WordSearch software users.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 27, 2014)

Pilgrim said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 3992
> ...


I wish they would use the NKJV; but the HCSB is a helpful translation for those whose first language is not English.


----------

